# AMP Electric Vehicles Qualify for $7,500 Fed Tax Credit



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

After the tax credit, an AMP EV buyer can drive an all-electric SUV for as little as $49,900, Ohio company claims.

More...


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

That's going to get into a dust-up with the model X and an aftermarket conversion will lose.


----------



## San_Carlos_Jeff (Nov 7, 2008)

News Bot said:


> After the tax credit, an AMP EV buyer can drive an all-electric SUV for as little as $49,900, Ohio company claims.
> 
> More...


Been reading about these guys for years. Have they ever shipped a product?


----------

